# class



## duckkiller29 (Oct 7, 2010)

Is there a class that teaches people to duck call? I'm terrible at it. Would really like to learn!!!!!


----------



## Mojo1 (Sep 8, 2007)

your best bet will be either to find someone who is a really good caller as well as teacher (not all good callers are good teachers) that is willing to work with you or buy one of those "how too"" DVD's and pratice a lot until you learn


----------



## wileywapati (Sep 9, 2007)

Or you can find a bunch of birds and just listen to how they interact.


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

Take your call out to the marsh and listen to the birds and try to copy them.Get cds and listen to them as well.I would help you but Im not a every good teacher on calling.


----------



## Dave B (Oct 1, 2007)

Nothing, not even good teaching, replaces practice and a decent call. Check out Carlsons Duck Calling AtoZ http://www.carlsoncalls.com/ or Keith Allens CD if you can find one best 2 out by far. Go talk to some of the guys calling at the ISE they are usually willing to help out as well.


----------



## katorade (Sep 23, 2007)

"freestyleoutdoors" on youtube helped me a lot.


----------



## travis madden (Sep 29, 2007)

Dave B said:


> Nothing, not even good teaching, replaces practice and a decent call. Check out Carlsons Duck Calling AtoZ http://www.carlsoncalls.com/ or Keith Allens CD if you can find one best 2 out by far. Go talk to some of the guys calling at the ISE they are usually willing to help out as well.


+1 the above mentioned CDs are great. Get with someeone who has the knowledge and is willing to teach.


----------



## Quacker Smacker (Mar 3, 2010)

katorade said:


> "freestyleoutdoors" on youtube helped me a lot.


+1 that guy knows his stuff


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

I'm not a duck guy, but I got much better at calling elk by just practicing. I kept my elk call in my car and every day on my commute I'd practice in my car.


----------



## shaun larsen (Aug 5, 2011)

wileywapati said:


> Or you can find a bunch of birds and just listen to how they interact.


+1. just go to park that has quite a few wild birds hanging around and listen to them. try to copy the noises they make


----------



## Bret (Sep 7, 2007)

I don't know a thing about the FSoutdoors guy. I will have to look around over there when I get a minute. The stuff Dave and Travis mentioned is good stuff. I have been through both of those. I like them a lot. You can call me if you want. I will help get you going. (801-663-3877)Listening to ducks is really good, but some guys have a hard time putting the correct air into the call, and just general operation of the call. To me it is like listening to a piece of music on the radio then picking up a guitar for the first time and trying to play it without any instruction. I guess there are some guys that can do that, but I couldn't. Calling is the same way. It takes instruction of some kind, practice with purpose, patience, and experience working birds to really learn to call ducks. I don't think I will ever stop learning from the ducks, but I think most of that comes after some skills with call operation have been achieved. Manipulating the movements of ducks with a duck call until you finally talk them into the hole and shoot them at close range is one of the best things this world has to offer.

I have been thinking about doing a class. I have tried to do a couple in the past with limited success. If there was enough interest I would be happy to do it again.


----------



## SR-1 (Jan 9, 2011)

katorade said:


> "freestyleoutdoors" on youtube helped me a lot.


+1 this guy can call. you can also try first base duck by Zink calls.


----------



## Swaner (Sep 10, 2007)

I think that DVD's and CD's and listening to ducks are a good way to get in the ball park when it comes to calling. But unless you have a mentor to give you advice on tweaking your style I think it is tough to take it to the next level. I'd consider myself an average caller and can bring ducks in, but I'd really like to know what I can do differently to improve. Maybe I need more air, less grunt, different hand position, sharper notes, etc.? Who knows?


----------



## Dave B (Oct 1, 2007)

TAKE BRET UP ON HIS OFFER! He is truly one of the best duck callers I know, and IMHO the best guy to TEACH you what you need to know. You just got an offer from one of the best don't piss it away, same with all you other guys, he is offering up his time to help you for free how can you beat that?!!?! You will learn more sitting down with him for 5 minutes than weeks of practice on your own or watching Trevor on FS Outdoors. :O•-:


----------



## deadduckflying (Oct 15, 2010)

Listening to the real thing is always the best teacher. I'm fortunate enough to have ducks and geese in my back yard year round. I try my best to emulate and watch them. Doesn't mean I'll ever be a great caller, I just don't want anyone to think I'm a Daffy either.

If you want something a bit more structured with a critique, then look at http://www.bandeduniversity.com/


----------



## Family Man (Dec 8, 2011)

I would be interested to attend a class with Bret. I need to learn more about how to operate a call. I can call ducks in, but would like to learn to do more with my calls. I know Bret is a great teacher. I watched him help my buddy out on how to blow a hail call in a matter of minutes while at the Sportsman's ISE show about 20 min before the calling contest that night. That same night my buddy won the Utah State duck calling contest. I am pretty sure I have a few hunting buddies that would come to the class also. I would also like to learn how to cut reeds and tune calls too.


----------



## Jeff Bringhurst (May 20, 2009)

Bret, If you have a class, I would love to come and learn from the master!

Jeff


----------



## Swaner (Sep 10, 2007)

deadduckflying said:


> http://www.bandeduniversity.com/


 :roll:


----------



## Swaner (Sep 10, 2007)

I'd be interested in a class as well Bret


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

If there a calls it wont hurt to go and learn some new stuff and run a call better.I would all be for it. So if Bret has a class i would like to know.


----------



## Mojo1 (Sep 8, 2007)

I wasn't going to throw Bret's name out, but when I mentioned getting "a good caller who was a good teacher that would work with you", his was the first name that popped into my mind! You should take him up on the offer!


----------



## Dave B (Oct 1, 2007)

Family Man said:


> I would be interested to attend a class with Bret. I need to learn more about how to operate a call. I can call ducks in, but would like to learn to do more with my calls. I know Bret is a great teacher. I watched him help my buddy out on how to blow a hail call in a matter of minutes while at the Sportsman's ISE show about 20 min before the calling contest that night. That same night my buddy won the Utah State duck calling contest. I am pretty sure I have a few hunting buddies that would come to the class also. I would also like to learn how to cut reeds and tune calls too.


It actually took your buddy a few more months of *practice* to get that hail down and another year before he was able to win that contest :O•-:


----------



## Dave B (Oct 1, 2007)

Sounds like you got some takers Bret!


----------



## GoneGoosin (Aug 17, 2011)

Bret,
I wouldike in as well should you decide to run a class.


----------



## SR-1 (Jan 9, 2011)

Not trying to steal the thread but is there a class or can Bret teach tips and techniques on competition calling?


----------



## M Gayler (Oct 3, 2010)

Swaner said:


> deadduckflying said:
> 
> 
> > http://www.bandeduniversity.com/
> ...


I would roll my eyes at one of the best callers in the world, but I guess in order to kill 25 gw teal you might be the one who should teach the class. :roll:


----------



## Dave B (Oct 1, 2007)

One of the best in the world?? Really? All for only $35? :lol:


----------



## hotspot (Jan 12, 2009)

deadduckflying said:


> http://www.bandeduniversity.com/


The black hoodie brigade on parade!!! :lol:


----------



## Swaner (Sep 10, 2007)

I am pretty good with a teal whistle. Tell you what Gayler send me $20 bucks and a video and I'll tell you where you should properly position your call. :shock:


----------



## shaun larsen (Aug 5, 2011)

Swaner said:


> I am pretty good with a teal whistle. Tell you what Gayler send me $20 bucks and a video and I'll tell you where you should properly position your call. :shock:


 -_O-


----------



## M Gayler (Oct 3, 2010)

Swaner said:


> I am pretty good with a teal whistle. Tell you what Gayler send me $20 bucks and a video and I'll tell you where you should properly position your call. :shock:


Sorry didn't mean too be rude. Just thought it to be kind of funny that someone post and brag about those numbers.... By god don't forget the 11 shovelers!


----------



## Donttreadonme (Sep 11, 2007)

M Gayler said:


> Sorry didn't mean too be rude. Just thought it to be kind of funny that someone post and brag about those numbers.... By god don't forget the 11 shovelers!


+1 Always like those who put their kill count on their sig lines or start threads asking how many birds everyone has killed.

On the OT though, I would take Brett up on his offer. If I weren't so far north, I would be interested in a calling class. I always like to learn from those who know more than me.


----------



## deadduckflying (Oct 15, 2010)

Swaner said:


> deadduckflying said:
> 
> 
> > http://www.bandeduniversity.com/
> ...


Roll your eyes at whatever you like, the OP asked about a class.

Anyway, no doubt taking lessons from Bret would be a great opportunity. The feed chuckle still kicks my a$$.


----------



## Bret (Sep 7, 2007)

I have a couple of contests and a banquet to get past then I will see about putting something together. The end of March at the very soonest. Until then if you need help just give me a call. 

Contest calling? I am more than willing to give an ear and offer a little advice.


----------

